# Car washing advice



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Having tried many brands of car shampoo and waxes I have found the best products for my TT

1. Meguairs Ultimate wash and wax
2. Meguairs ultimate quick wax - spray on wipe off protection for car in minutes.
3. Meguairs paint protect - best used 2/3 times a year, this provides beading protection for the whole winter.
4. Snow foam lance - best pre wash method, use autoglym polar blast this is pH neutral. ProKleen cherry snow foam is also quite good, it isn't pH neutral but is designed not to strip protection from body work.

Never use a sponge, use the mits, use 2 at a time. Use a wheel brush dedicated to the wheels.

Have a bucket for the wheels and another bucket for the bodywork.

Never cross contaminate wheel grit into bodywork bucket.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Only one bucket for the bodywork tut tut it should be two buckets and a smidgen of mermaids breast milk to lubricate the wash mitt followed by a final rinse with unicorns tears :lol: jesting aside the majority don't give a monkeys and are happy with the splash an dash type of car care


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Delta4 said:


> Only one bucket for the bodywork tut tut it should be two buckets and a smidgen of mermaids breast milk to lubricate the wash mitt followed by a final rinse with unicorns tears :lol: jesting aside the majority don't give a monkeys and are happy with the splash an dash type of car care


Delta4 just made a complete **** of yourself there. Most people who actually own there cars rather than rent them look after them properly.

If you have a nice house with a garage and driveway, absolutely no excuse! Lazy! Always time, its like the people who say no time for gym!


----------

